
Computer virus hits US Predator and Reaper drone fleet - jackgavigan
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2011/10/exclusive-computer-virus-hits-drone-fleet/
======
jonstokes
This article is from 2011.

------
jdenning
"it may be a common piece of malware that just happened to make its way into
these sensitive networks" \-- well, that's comforting! </s>

~~~
smegel
Well no-one makes a big fuss about getting the common cold now do they?

~~~
orf
They might if you worked in the CDC, with sensitive stuff.

------
firefoxd
They should check their OS's privacy policy, this has become a normal behavior
for a machine in 2017.

------
ClFromEmacs
This story is so old that it's not allowed out after dark.

